# duda sobre minicomponente samsung



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 17, 2009)

es un placer contar con sus opiniones.

resulta que mi mini componente samsung modelo max-x55b esta en modo stby(modo espera) pero al presionar la tecla power no enciende, revisando el circuito pude notar que el micro de la tarjeta frontal, que contiene el display, se alimenta con 5vdc, eso es normal pero existe un detalle, y es que el regulador que alimenta con 5vdc al micro es un 7805, y este se calienta excesivamente al igual que el micro.

revise todos los semiconductores como son diodos, transistores y nada esta dañado.solo el micro que se calienta.

mi experiencia me dice que el micro esta malo, el problema esta que me toca cambiar la tarjeta completa que incluye el display, tiene un costo aproximado a 80 dollars.

antes de hacer esa inversion me gustaria saber que opinan ustedes de el daño del equipo.

gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Sep 19, 2009)

Elihu,saca el 7805 y alimenta el sist.con 05vdc.ext., simultaneamente mide el consumo con un tester selectado en Cte.-Si el consumo en Cte.fuese extremadamente alto,levanta los ptos.que polariza el 7805.-(de a uno por vez,para descartar zonas sin conflicto y ubicacion de la conflictiva)Mide el V.o. y el V.i del 7805 sin nada asociado en su salida,esta ultima sugerencia y accion como 1ra.medida.-


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 19, 2009)

gracias voy a hacerlo BARRY LINDON, te estare comentando colega.

saludos!!


----------



## masterinknf (Nov 15, 2009)

sabes algo, el 7805 se calienta por naturaleza, y mas cuando se le demanda mucha corriente, pienso que tan solo midas los voltajes de este y del micro asegurandot que esrten correctos, y si es asi solo te recomiendo que le pongas un disipador al 7805 y si lo tine, cambialo por uno mas grande!!
suerte!!!


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Nov 18, 2009)

masterinknf dijo:


> sabes algo, el 7805 se calienta por naturaleza, y mas cuando se le demanda mucha corriente, pienso que tan solo midas los voltajes de este y del micro asegurandot que esrten correctos, y si es asi solo te recomiendo que le pongas un disipador al 7805 y si lo tine, cambialo por uno mas grande!!
> suerte!!!



la verdad colega es que con disipador o sin el el equipo debe encender y si tuviese un problema de recalentamiento se protegiera el equipo.

la verdad que mas puede ser debe ser el micro no le veo de otra sin embargo les agradezco todo el tiempo que han dedicado a ayudarme.


saludos!!!


----------

